# -게 되어 있다



## Ilhem_roori

Hello everyone, this is my first thread here.

I have been studying korean through a website called Talk to me in korean, I found this grammar structure 게 되어 있다 but I still don't know how to use it and what does it mean.

I hope someone could explain this to me, with examples preferably.

Thank you


----------



## Kross

You are asking a too general question about ~게 되어 있다. It'd be wiser to narrow down to a more specific one with examples seen on that site. One of its uses is you can the expression to prohibit someone from something. For example, 당신은 건물 내에서 금연하게 되어 있다. (You are prohibited from smoking inside buildings.)


----------



## Ilhem_roori

대답해주셔서 감사합니다. 
Well, in that site it is translated as "to be bound to" or "to be destined to do something", I just wanted to know how koreans would normally use it.
Here are some examples from that website:
1. 공부는 정말 필요하면 열심히 하게 되어 있어요.
= As for studying, if it’s really necessary, you are bound to study hard.
2. 아무리 게을러도, 손님이 오면 청소를 하게 되어 있어요.
= No matter how lazy you are, you are bound to clean the house when a guest comes.


----------



## daemang

Hmm, I could count on one hand the number of times I use that expression a day.
"to be bound to do something" is a good paraphrase,
but "to be destined to do something" is no good paraphrase of "~하게 되어 있다",
because the expression doesn't have a ring to fate that much.

I would say the two examples like this:
1. 누구든 자기가 필요하면 공부 열심히 할거야.
    (Anyone will study hard when they feel they have to.)
2. 손님이 온다고 하면 누구든 알아서 청소할거야.
    (Anyone will clean up their house when guests are coming over.)
Like 'will' is very very popular in English,
"~할거야" is quite frequently used in Korean.
There are different meanings in it, though.

Anyway, if I was you, I would give it a miss.
Of course, I would definitely remember it
so I could understand it when coming across it.


----------



## Ilhem_roori

daemang said:


> Hmm, I could count on one hand the number of times I use that expression a day.
> "to be bound to do something" is a good paraphrase,
> but "to be destined to do something" is no good paraphrase of "~하게 되어 있다",
> because the expression doesn't have a ring to fate that much.
> 
> I would say the two examples like this:
> 1. 누구든 자기가 필요하면 공부 열심히 할거야.
> (Anyone will study hard when they feel they have to.)
> 2. 손님이 온다고 하면 누구든 알아서 청소할거야.
> (Anyone will clean up their house when guests are coming over.)
> Like 'will' is very very popular in English,
> "~할거야" is quite frequently used in Korean.
> There are different meanings in it, though.
> 
> Anyway, if I was you, I would give it a miss.
> Of course, I would definitely remember it
> so I could understand it when coming across it.



I guess that is clear. Since it isn't frequently used in Korean I won't overthink it!

Thank you for you explaination : )


----------

